# Looking for POD in the EU, Canada and Australia



## hyperboloid (Mar 29, 2012)

I run a UK-based niche t-shirt brand (10 years old this year!) and I'm looking for POD partners in the EU, Canada and Australia. Our customers expect a fully-branded product so I would need you to be able to do relabelling - DTG neck labels or transfer labels. Bonus points if you can do woven labels too.

Please let me know if you know anyone suitable or if you run a POD business.

One more point - we have close to 200 designs in multiple colour/style variations so we would need to be able to upload/send orders as CSV files, or via Shipstation or similar. We're integrated with our UK partner so I'm not sure we'd be able to sync up Woocommerce with multiple printers (but who knows, maybe there is a way).

Would be grateful to anyone that can point me in the right direction.

Thanks in advance!


----------

